# Ed Parker's Birthday..........



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Happy Birthday "Edmund Kealoha Parker"*​*"3~19~1931"*​
On this day in '31,
A Kenpo legend had begun,
Little did the family know,
What this little boy would come to show.

Today he'd be ....... well...... 73,
Still teaching Kenpo to you and me,
It's very strange when I am asked,
How nearly 14 years have quickly passed....

We still remember the lessons taught,
The "Kenpo Creed" and knowledge sought,
Web of Knowledge, Principles and Zones,
Correct execution and alignment of bones.

Stances, shuffles, strikes, kicks and more,
All parts of the curriculum you had in store.
Technique examples for us to learn,
Extensions to study, logic to learn.

Study, research, explore and train,
Your Depth of Kenpo will grow and gain
You'll "KNOW OF" to start, then grow to "KNOW"
Then UNDERSTAND, what you've been shown.

We thank you Sir, for this great Art,
We'll keep it active, within our hearts,
We'll do our best to pass is on,
We'll strive to keep your memory strong.

Happy Birthday!
:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Edmund K. Parker!!!


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy b-day Mr. Parker.


-Rob


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2004)

In Memory of our Founder

 OSS
 -Michael Billings


----------



## stanley neptune (Mar 19, 2004)

Gonna party like it's Ed Parker's birthday....
Drink Bacardi like it's Ed Parker's birthday!

Stanley Neptune opcorn:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday  

And, Thank you Mr. Parker.  :asian:

Dot


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm still not O.K. with you not being here.
Hau'oli La Hanau.


----------



## kenpoguy (Mar 19, 2004)

happy birthday mr parker
artyon:


----------



## Big Pat (Mar 19, 2004)

Eternal rest grant unto him and let perpetual light shine upon him, may he rest in Peace.

Big Pat


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 19, 2004)

In honor of Mr. Parker. *Bow of Respect* :asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy birthday Mr. Parker. Wish I couldve met you.  :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday "Edmund Kealoha Parker"*​*"3~19~1931"*​



For those that have never seen the Marker.......


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2004)

Head bowed


----------



## Shodan (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mr. Parker- I too wish I had had the chance to meet you.

  GoldenDragon- where is the marker?  In Hawaii somewhere?  And can anyone visit or is it on private lands, etc.??

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Mr. Parker- I too wish I had had the chance to meet you.
> GoldenDragon- where is the marker?  In Hawaii somewhere?  And can anyone visit or is it on private lands, etc.??  :asian:  :karate:



His Beautiful Resting Place is in the famous Cemetery of the Stars ...... 
"*Forest Lawn Cemetery*" in Glendale, California...
 :asian:


----------

